# My 2010 Garden Plan - Revision 1



## jjtraveler70 (Jan 27, 2010)

Machetes work great to cut small saplings for teepee trellis systems. All you need is a small woodlot. Beats paying for poles. Speaking of uses of machetes, MacheteSpecialists.com has a ton of different types of machetes from all over the globe for sale for use by survivalists, gardeners, campers, farmers, etc... If you have a specific use, this machete styles page helps you find the perfect machete.


----------



## MayneKitty (Jul 18, 2012)

Last year we grew potatoes in a type of collapsible pot (fabric) I bought at Gardeners Supply. Despite our climate 8A (white potatoes don't usually do well) we managed to get a few pounds. Yours will probably do great. This year I am using those same pots to grow sweet potatoes since they grow like weeds here. I ordered Porto Rico from a TN grower.

I am envious of those who can easily grow potatoes. I want to retire to at least a zone 6 or less so I can once again grow potatoes like we did when we lived in the northeast.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

The collapsible pot is very interesting, Kitty. I will have to look into that! I live in zone 7b, and am envious of those that live in warmer climates most of the time because of the longer growing season. I actually wish I lived in zone 8. My sister lives in zone 8A, and plants way earlier (and can grow much later) than I can. I spoke to her the other day about how she grows potatoes in her zone. She told me that she actually plants her potatoes in part-shade with good success rates, especially in the hottest parts of the summer. In the spring and fall she plants them in full sun. Maybe you could experiment with that for your potatoes?

Good luck with your sweet potatoes and keep me updated on how they are doing!

Tee


----------



## Gerrie (Jun 23, 2012)

I love this site! I also did a garden plan and printed it. I needed to do it on two pages since it was also large-though not anywhere as large as yours. I bought one of those foam backed poster boards from the dollar store and mounted the copies on that. I also made smaller copies to put in my garden journal..thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Gerrie, thank you for the compliments and for visiting Veggie Gardener. That is a great idea to mount your garden plan on the foam backer boards. You definitely want to keep a copy of your garden plan in the garden journal for future reference. I have even had small copies of my garden plan laminated so it doesn't get messed up while using it in the garden.

Thanks,

Tee


----------

